# Rossman Apairies



## beecrazy101 (Jul 6, 2010)

I would like to put my two cents in on Rossman Apairies. They are a great supply company that I have ordered from twice now. Each time, they have a shipping date the same day or the next if you place an order late. They ship within a week. And all their cedar hive bodies are excellent in my opinion. I like dealing with them, I have only called them once and placed all orders online.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Its cypress wooden ware...not cedar.


----------



## beecrazy101 (Jul 6, 2010)

oops. To many woods on the brain. But yes they are great.


----------



## Roger Pell (Apr 29, 2010)

I agree. I order almost everything from them.


----------



## Mike Snodgrass (Mar 11, 2010)

Just ordered Some Beetle Blaster traps and a screened inner cover from these folks and it almost beat me home!!! WOW!!!!! Great service!!!


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

Likewise. Great company. Be careful with Cyprus and seal very well. The wood is great regarding moisture, but it move a lot.


----------

